# Bear whitetail hunter



## Hunter454 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just found this jewel in my dad's shop and was wondering if anyone knew how to adjust the draw length or who could build me a string for it (think that should be easy) I think it would be cool to shoot it


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Hunter454

On the Whitetail Hunter the draw length is normally changed by replacing the eccentric wheels. You may be able to find the wheels on eBay. They were made for three draw lengths 28" number 4590, 30" number 4591, 32" number 4592. 

Here is a link to the manual for the bow; https://app.box.com/s/3300544e64d864a2ddd5/1/311809211/2487979509/1

I believe that Eders.com should have a string for your bow.

Dave


----------



## BlueElite (Aug 15, 2010)

check with 60X Custom Strings. We get the dacron strings for our shop from them and they're under $10tyd


----------



## Roughrider (Oct 19, 2012)

I am pretty sure the draw was adjusted by changing the location of the two small pulley wheels where the cables come to the riser above and below the grip. There should be three holes for each wheel, if I remember correctly it has been about thirty years since I had one. Make sure each wheel is in the same hole or the bow will be out of time.


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

Roughrider said:


> I am pretty sure the draw was adjusted by changing the location of the two small pulley wheels where the cables come to the riser above and below the grip. There should be three holes for each wheel, if I remember correctly it has been about thirty years since I had one. Make sure each wheel is in the same hole or the bow will be out of time.


That would change the draw weight, not the draw length.

Dave


----------



## Roughrider (Oct 19, 2012)

Dave, now that I think about it you are right, been a few years since I messed with one of those.:wink:


----------

